# Rate Broderick Hunter



## Heirio (Mar 3, 2019)

all the chicks in the comments lmao, even a couple stacies sprinkled in there


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 6, 2019)

Gigatyrone.


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 6, 2019)

Probably the best looking black guy I've seen in my life


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 6, 2019)

Monster of a specimen, Beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2019)

Heirio said:


> all the chicks in the comments lmao, even a couple stacies sprinkled in there
> 
> View attachment 26570
> 
> ...



damn its mad how good looking black guys are just good looking white guys but black


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 6, 2019)

Tyrone/10


----------



## Heirio (Mar 6, 2019)

Wool said:


> damn its mad how good looking black guys are just good looking white guys but black


Maybe good looking white guys are just black guys but white kek

nah but you won't see those really big noses and lips on white guys, same with jeremy meeks, they both have the traditionally big black guy noses and lips but they both look like gods


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

Wool said:


> damn its mad how good looking black guys are just good looking white guys but black


stop coping, he has many black guy features like nose lips and eyes


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> stop coping, he has many black guy features like nose lips and eyes


chad has no race, they all look very similar


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

Wool said:


> damn its mad how good looking black guys are just good looking white guys but black


jfl at this kope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

Wool said:


> chad has no race, they all look very similar


Yeah they all have good jaw/zygos which are universally attractive but otherwise you could easily tell he's black even if he was painted white.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Yeah they all have good jaw/zygos which are universally attractive but otherwise you could easily tell he's black even if he was painted white.


exactly this, his nose and lips dont exist on white guys,


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> jfl at this kope


I know im a big coper, im also half blind so that doesnt help


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

Yet all i see are ugly niggresses in his feed and fake accounts with white girl pics. I'm sure he has better luck irl though


----------



## Heirio (Mar 6, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yet all i see are ugly niggresses in his feed and fake accounts with white girl pics. I'm sure he has better luck irl though


cope if you don't think this guy fucked prime stacies


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> fake accounts with white girl pics


how do you know they're fake?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> how do you know they're fake?


Assumption because some of the profiles are from 2012-2013 but only have one photo of themselves.


Heirio said:


> cope if you don't think this guy fucked prime stacies


”I'm sure he has better luck irl though"
Learn to read.


----------



## Soontm (Mar 6, 2019)

Gets frame mogged by Bateman. What the f...

Actually gets everything mogged by Bateman.


----------



## Heirio (Mar 6, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Assumption because some of the profiles are from 2012-2013 but only have one photo of themselves.
> 
> ”I'm sure he has better luck irl though"
> Learn to read.


ur right, my b


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd say he's a definition of a Tyrone.


----------



## badromance (Mar 6, 2019)

fucking niggaas,thank god i dont live in usa or i would get mogged by them daily,pure high t cancer animals
slavery was not by a accident


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael15651 said:


> I'd say he's a definition of a Tyrone.



He is above the average Tyrone tho


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is above the average Tyrone tho


Yeah people keep forgetting that chad/tyrone are people you're supposed to be able to see irl.


----------



## Coping (Mar 6, 2019)

Too black


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is above the average Tyrone tho



Oh, I agree.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 8, 2019)

One of the best looking black men I’ve seen.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> One of the best looking black men I’ve seen.


jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 23, 2021)

Coping said:


> Too black


C O P E


----------



## jellyfish101 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 24, 2021)

giga 8psl


----------



## Preston (Mar 24, 2021)

PSL 7+ Tera tyrone


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 24, 2021)

At leats 7psl in his prime I would say close to 7.5psl almost ideal face for dark skin black guy.


----------



## Preston (Mar 24, 2021)

africancel said:


> At leats 7psl in his prime I would say close to 7.5psl almost ideal face for dark skin black guy.


Ur avi comes close to mogging him


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Apr 3, 2021)

cope he gets mogged to death by black and white LOUIS ALLEN III


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 3, 2021)

Giga Tyrone


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2021)

africancel said:


> At leats 7psl in his prime I would say close to 7.5psl almost ideal face for dark skin black guy.


what is the ideal face for a dark skin black guy?

For darskins, what are the most important features? What should they focus on to ascend?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 3, 2021)

Wool said:


> damn its mad how good looking black guys are just good looking white guys but black


Tbhtbhtbh


----------



## Tyronecell (Apr 3, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what is the ideal face for a dark skin black guy?
> 
> For darskins, what are the most important features? What should they focus on to ascend?


Eye area for sure, it's rare to see dark skin black guys with a nice eyea area like broderick tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 4, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what is the ideal face for a dark skin black guy?
> 
> For darskins, what are the most important features? What should they focus on to ascend?


low straight hairline (very important), moderate to high fwhr, minimum to at worst moderate prognathism, wide pfl, lips noticeably lighter than skin, tall lower third, a little UEE (Eyes not fully hooded), mid set eyebrows (low can work if you have a prominent sharp browridge otherwise no).

Aside from face general masculinity is very important frame, thick neck, muscular


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> mid set eyebrows (low can work if you have a prominent sharp browridge otherwise no).


Hmm. Interesting. I feel that for white guys low are ideal.


----------



## Haven (Apr 4, 2021)

Heirio said:


> all the chicks in the comments lmao, even a couple stacies sprinkled in there
> 
> View attachment 26570
> 
> ...



Best loooking monkey


----------



## Preston (Apr 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> low straight hairline (very important), moderate to high fwhr, minimum to at worst moderate prognathism, wide pfl, lips noticeably lighter than skin, tall lower third, a little UEE (Eyes not fully hooded), mid set eyebrows (low can work if you have a prominent sharp browridge otherwise no).
> 
> Aside from face general masculinity is very important frame, thick neck, muscular


Why is complete hooding and proganthism bad?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 4, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I feel that for white guys low are ideal.


That's because white guys have low set sharp brow ridges while blacks have less pronounced higher set undulating brow ridges, so low eyebrows look uncanny for most blacks


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 4, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Why is complete hooding and proganthism bad?


complete hooding looks good on caucasoid skulls cause of low set sharp brow ridges and deep set eyes so it creates a hunter eye look. Blacks have higher set less pronounced undulating brow ridges so completely hooded eyes look off.

Prognathism isn't terrible if it's mild or moderate even Broderick Hunter has moderate prognathism. Pronounced prognathism gives an ape like look and throws off overall harmony


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> That's because white guys have low set sharp brow ridges while blacks have less pronounced higher set undulating brow ridges, so low eyebrows look uncanny for most blacks


idk about uncanny tbh, my eyebrows are middle-lowset, doesn't look that uncanny tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> idk about uncanny tbh, my eyebrows are middle-lowset, doesn't look that uncanny tbh


How low? and how pronounced and sharp is your brow ridge? from my experience mid set eyebrows tend to be ideal for most blacks cause they lark a sharp brow ridge, so low eyebrows seem to be obstructing parts of the eyes and look off






while mid set looks more natural


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> How low? and how pronounced and sharp is your brow ridge? from my experience mid set eyebrows tend to be ideal for most blacks cause they lark a sharp brow ridge, so low eyebrows seem to be obstructing parts of the eyes and look off
> 
> View attachment 1072955
> 
> ...


I can show you a pic if you want and let you judge, I think mine might be more similar to the 2nd guy actually but a little lower.


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 4, 2021)

LightingFraud said:


> Probably the best looking black guy I've seen in my life


Tyson Beckford mogs him to oblivion.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 4, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I feel that for white guys low are ideal.


low is always ideal if it doesn't look out of proportion with the rest of your face


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Apr 4, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what is the ideal face for a dark skin black guy?
> 
> For darskins, what are the most important features? What should they focus on to ascend?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 5, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Tyson Beckford mogs him to oblivion.


Nah not really especially if we just consider their primes


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nah not really especially if we just consider their primes


Beckford aged really well but prime broderick hunter is giga tyrone, sex appealmaxxed to the limit no comparison tbh.


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> At leats 7psl in his prime I would say close to 7.5psl almost ideal face for dark skin black guy.


Beckford mogs though right?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 5, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Beckford mogs though right?


Nah prime Broderick looked insane but his prime was much shorter than Beckford. 

He was peak aesthetics for a dark skin nigga who had black features.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nah prime Broderick looked insane but his prime was much shorter than Beckford.
> 
> He was peak aesthetics for a dark skin nigga who had black features.
> View attachment 1074679
> ...


mogs your avi to death


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> mogs your avi to death


Tbh but not that hard


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> Tbh but not that hard


you look like the brother in your avi?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you look like the brother in your avi?


Nah I'm like lightskin brown skin tier I did that celebrity look alike test and it said I looked like Brandon Jackson and nick cannon.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks good. If I would be black I would prefer to look like this.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Looks good. If I would be black I would prefer to look like this.


Masc yet somehow classy, not thugmaxed.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nah I'm like lightskin brown skin tier I did that celebrity look alike test and it said I looked like Brandon Jackson and nick cannon.
> View attachment 1074705


oh my condolences man


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 5, 2021)

blackcel


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 5, 2021)

Newcel04 said:


> View attachment 1074299


He's a rare one, he's brownskin and has the harmony and dimorphism to pull off the green eye and solid browridge. However most blacks guy with green eyes look uncanny if not light skin. Also not to mention he's a skullcel and 5'10.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 5, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Tyson Beckford mogs him to oblivion.


Nah, prime tyson does. But other than a few pics, beckford looks chinkish asf to me, also some of the career paths he's taken up after modeling, just jfl.......


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 5, 2021)

mogs


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> complete hooding looks good on caucasoid skulls cause of low set sharp brow ridges and deep set eyes so it creates a hunter eye look. Blacks have higher set less pronounced undulating brow ridges so completely hooded eyes look off.
> 
> Prognathism isn't terrible if it's mild or moderate even Broderick Hunter has moderate prognathism. Pronounced prognathism gives an ape like look and throws off overall harmony


Do blacks look better without or with strong browridges?

How can one fix prognathism?


What's the ideal colouring for a brown-darksin black guy?

What the ideal eye color for a black?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 5, 2021)

Soontm said:


> Gets frame mogged by Bateman. What the f...
> 
> Actually gets everything mogged by Bateman.


LOL at their chest insertions and and fraility.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 5, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Do blacks look better without or with strong browridges?
> 
> How can one fix prognathism?
> 
> ...


1. With strong browridges especially if you already look masculine, if your face isn't masculine the difference will not be as strong.

2. Not seen a perfect practical way that doesn't make you recessed but harmony rhinoplasty reduces the perceived effects of prognathism without making you recessed.

3. lighter lips than skin, bottom lip should be a dull pink, hazel eyes or light brown eyes really dark eyes can work if you have clear white sclera. Not much you can safely about skin color, it's already brown-dark as long as it's clear and homogenous it's fine, ideally a lighter brown is ideal or really dark black (but that's very rare).

4. Depends on skin colour the lighter you are the lighter the ideal becomes, for lightskins a light blue or green is ideal, light to medium brown hazel and light brown is ideal, for dark skin I wouldn't advise wearing contacts it will look odd and unnatural


----------

